# Need a cigar cutter. Any ideas?



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm new here and want to thank the Puff.com members who have been so kind thus far. This is a great site. I should have joined months/years ago.

I recently bought a new humidor and I'm waiting for it to arrive. My friend is currently storing my sticks.

I need a cigar cutter. Any recommendations and where to get them from? I'm looking at something like the Xikar Xi1 or Xi3 since they have lifetime warranties but am open to new ideas.

Thanks in advance.
Baktash


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If you decide to go lower budget the Cuban Crafter perfect cutter is fantastic (also lifetime warranty). Got mine for $8 shipped on Ebay a few months back.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

If you search the threads, it seems you really can't go wrong with a xikar or a Palio. But really, to just get started, the cheapo stuff works pretty well until you find what you really want.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> If you decide to go lower budget the Cuban Crafter perfect cutter is fantastic (also lifetime warranty). Got mine for $8 shipped on Ebay a few months back.


Thanks David. I'll have to check them out. $8 is much better than $50.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> If you search the threads, it seems you really can't go wrong with a xikar or a Palio. But really, to just get started, the cheapo stuff works pretty well until you find what you really want.


Thanks Matt. I'll keep my eye out for a good deal. If available, I'll snag it. If not, I'll just keep looking or get a cheaper one.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Amazon.com: Used and New: Cuban Crafters Stainless Steel Perfecto Cigar Cutter

Amazon...total price is $11.99 including shipping for the Cuban Crafter Perfect Cutter.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Xicar, hands down. Just got mine in the mail a few weeks ago. Got a good deal on Cbid for $17. Anyway, this thing cuts like a hot knife through butter.

It comes with a lifetime warranty and when you register it, you get something back for free. The offer just happened to be a leather case for the cutter.

I really think based on what I've read here on the forums that you can't go wrong with Xicar. Great product, great customer service.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Xicar, hands down. Just got mine in the mail a few weeks ago. Got a good deal on Cbid for $17. Anyway, this thing cuts like a hot knife through butter.
> 
> It comes with a lifetime warranty and when you register it, you get something back for free. The offer just happened to be a leather case for the cutter.
> 
> I really think based on what I've read here on the forums that you can't go wrong with Xicar. Great product, great customer service.


Thanks. Was the CBid deal Free Fall or regular auction?


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

MrFuentes said:


> Thanks. Was the CBid deal Free Fall or regular auction?


It was a regular auction on the low-end fiberglass cutter. Despite that, it has a really nice weight in your hand and it seriously cuts like a dream.

Also, though, what the other guys here have said is true too. I've heard great things about those other cutters.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

before you spend alot of money, try a V-cut and punch, just to see if you like em better, I use a V-cut only.....you may not like it, who knows, but at least you tried it, get a cheapie one and see.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> before you spend alot of money, try a V-cut and punch, just to see if you like em better, I use a V-cut only.....you may not like it, who knows, but at least you tried it, get a cheapie one and see.


+1 on the punch. Especially for 60 RG cigars. One thing I've noticed on the cheap punch, though is that it gets dull very quickly.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I used the Xikar cutter my friend has and I think I'll get one of those. I just have to find a good deal on one. I'll keep looking but any tips are appreciated.

I'll check CBid too.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I like Palio for the simple design. Not a fan of the Xikar mechanism.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

ckay said:


> I like Palio for the simple design. Not a fan of the Xikar mechanism.


Thanks Chris. I'll check those out as well. This forum is awesome. 
:ss:ss:ss


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll post what I ended up getting and how much it was as soon as I do.


----------



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> before you spend alot of money, try a V-cut and punch, just to see if you like em better, I use a V-cut only.....you may not like it, who knows, but at least you tried it, get a cheapie one and see.


+1 with jimbo!!! I'm a huge fan of the V-Cut as well. It's hard to find a good V-Cutter out there though. I got turned on to this cut while my Vector was off being repaired and sharpened. My local B&M gave me one while mine was "in the shop" it was an inexpensive plastic one but now, I use it all the time!!


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Gronk Bronson said:


> +1 with jimbo!!! I'm a huge fan of the V-Cut as well. It's hard to find a good V-Cutter out there though. I got turned on to this cut while my Vector was off being repaired and sharpened. My local B&M gave me one while mine was "in the shop" it was an inexpensive plastic one but now, I use it all the time!!


Nice pic Jeff. 
Halloween?


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Cuban crafters perfecto,cheap and good cut every time.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

avitti said:


> Cuban crafters perfecto,cheap and good cut every time.


Nice. Cuban Crafters is one that I'm looking at now.


----------



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

MrFuentes said:


> Nice pic Jeff.
> Halloween?


Yep....This is what I would wear while walking my daughter around the neighborhood when she was younger and still trick-or-treating. It got great responses from folks (except from a few parents when walking by some of their little ones)!! :biglaugh:


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Gronk Bronson said:


> Yep....This is what I would wear while walking my daughter around the neighborhood when she was younger and still trick-or-treating. It got great responses from folks (except from a few parents when walking by some of their little ones)!! :biglaugh:


Hope you got a lot of candy.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I love CuCrafters - here
i got mine for 5.99 + 1.99 ship
looks like it's about a buck more now
only caution is it doesn't work well with the larger ring gauges


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

FWTX said:


> I love CuCrafters - i got mine for 5.99 + 1.99 ship
> looks like it's about a buck more now
> only caution is it doesn't work well with the larger ring gauges


Thanks Ken.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

FWTX said:


> I love CuCrafters - here
> i got mine for 5.99 + 1.99 ship
> looks like it's about a buck more now
> only caution is it doesn't work well with the larger ring gauges


I picked up a CuCrafters Humidor.. and its beautiful. Well made product

Im sure their cutters got to be decent!

But people on the forum love their Xikars and Palio

I have been using a cheap one and it works well for the amount of smoking I am currently doing. Ebay has some decent prices.

I do find myself using the punch built into my lighter more often though


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

lebz said:


> I picked up a CuCrafters Humidor.. and its beautiful. Well made product
> 
> Im sure their cutters got to be decent!
> 
> ...


Thanks Ryan. Good points. Will keep an eye on all mentioned by everyone.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

Xikar Multi tool, Best Cutter hands down!


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

funbags said:


> Xikar Multi tool, Best Cutter hands down!


I'm sure that includes scissors and other items. I'll have to check that out too.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Keep in mind when searching for a gelatine cutter that it can accommodate the larger Ring Gauge cigars (alot them like the earlier stated cuban crafters one wont cut larger than 54 ring) if you smoke larger sticks on occasion... there nothing worse then getting a 58 ring sweet AlecBradley Maxx and then going to cut it but cant get the true cut your looking for cause its not big enough. Just some food for thought when you are searching.

Punches are pretty standard and come built into a a lot of cigar lighters now a days.

I bought a V-cutter at my local B&M for 2.99 and I love the way it cuts and smokes. The nice thing about a V cut (if it cuts clean) is you don't have to worry about cutting off to much with a gelatine and then the wrapper starting to peel a bit after it gets moist.

Its all in preference my brother... try out a couple plastic cheapys to start to see what you like then invest in whatever type of cutter you turn out to like. And just the keep the cheapys as back ups in the car, golf bag or what not for when you may forget to bring your go to cutter.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

MrFuentes said:


> I'm new here and want to thank the Puff.com members who have been so kind thus far. This is a great site. I should have joined months/years ago.
> 
> I recently bought a new humidor and I'm waiting for it to arrive. My friend is currently storing my sticks.
> 
> ...


Xi-Kars where great when the blades were made in Germany! The new ones are made in China. The guarantee and customer service is great. They replace no questions asked. While i sent my two in years back for replacement its about a 3 week turnaround. I bought a Palio, never looked back. They offer the same guarantee. The only difference is you will never have to use it! I said it before i'll say it again!
_PALIO ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Do not skimp on a cutter.
If you only buy one, buy Palio.....You can thank me later.
If you are open to two, get the xikar "V".......

You will never have to talk about cutters again.....


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> If you decide to go lower budget the Cuban Crafter perfect cutter is fantastic (also lifetime warranty). Got mine for $8 shipped on Ebay a few months back.


I just did the same, got it last week - this is the best 8$ cutter ever.


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

Dude, why waste money you could be spending on cigars, you were born with some natural cigar cutters, your teeth...
:sl


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

raycarlo said:


> Dude, why waste money you could be spending on cigars, you were born with some natural cigar cutters, your teeth...
> :sl


:tea: Love It !!!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

got my xi2 for $25 or so and have been using it for a year without a single problem. perfect cut every time. The shape is a bit awkward when cutting bit RG's though, compared to say, a palio


----------



## FinalBoss (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm using the Cuban Crafters perfect cut as well. I like it, but I have this feeling that the blades could be sharper. It feels like I'm crushing then slicing the cap instead of cleanly slicing it off. I'm trying different techniques so maybe there's a learning curve. I also got it for $7 shipped through the suggestion of another member.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

:ss


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

68 Lotus said:


> :ss


A wise man...........and $$$$ well spent.....Folks should not skimp on cutters...


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

jimbo1 said:


> before you spend alot of money, try a V-cut and punch, just to see if you like em better, I use a V-cut only.....you may not like it, who knows, but at least you tried it, get a cheapie one and see.


What he said. I have used the Punch, Xikar Guillotine, and a V-Cutter. I only use the V-Cutter now, even for Torpedoes. Buy a Wolf off of EBay for around $15-$20 (it has to be a Wolf not a look alike). Or if you want to take the plunge, a Xikar VX V-Cutter for around $40. It comes with a lifetime guarantee, they'll sharpen it if it ever dulls or breaks, etc.


----------



## brandman (Jul 31, 2011)

I bought a Xicar guillotine (sorry - forgot model #) from my local BM for around $20. Lifetime warranty (and my BM will exchange) and will accommodate larger ring guages. Have been using it for about 6 weeks and love it.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> Keep in mind when searching for a gelatine cutter that it can accommodate the larger Ring Gauge cigars (alot them like the earlier stated cuban crafters one wont cut larger than 54 ring) if you smoke larger sticks on occasion... there nothing worse then getting a 58 ring sweet AlecBradley Maxx and then going to cut it but cant get the true cut your looking for cause its not big enough. Just some food for thought when you are searching.
> 
> Punches are pretty standard and come built into a a lot of cigar lighters now a days.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great advice. I used my friends Xikar and love it. I think I'm going to get one of those. Using friends for now and loving it.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

raycarlo said:


> Dude, why waste money you could be spending on cigars, you were born with some natural cigar cutters, your teeth...
> :sl


Dude, you're so right. I feel so TUPID now.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Man you guys are awesome on here. Thanks for the great advice. I'm going to try some cheap plastic ones and take it from there. I'm going to user RayCarlos Xikar till I get one...lol.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

xi2 imho


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

I completely forgot about this thread. I ended up getting the Palio Carbon Fiber cutter. Still getting used to it but so far so good. Just used my friends Xikar which is always great. Thanks for all the info on here.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting xikars scissors


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

It was recommended to me by several Puff members. I decided to go with the Palio.



jhp612 said:


> I'm thinking about getting xikars scissors


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Palio!


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

let me know how that works for you!


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

So far it's good. Still getting used to it. Currently I'm used to my friends Xikar cutter.

I got to use mine for a little bit but it's good. Nice and sharp and very easy to hold.



jhp612 said:


> let me know how that works for you!


----------

